# BEST TROJAN or WORM SCANNER??



## leech (May 24, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea about which would be the best 
Trojan and worm scanner and fixer.

I have norton 2004 but just want to check if there is any other software better than that. Also is it really necessary to install something else if you have norton anti virus???


----------



## sreevirus (May 24, 2004)

Spybot S&D does a good job to a certain extent. Zonealarm pro stops a lot of trojans.


----------



## swatkat (May 25, 2004)

Spybot S&D,
Spyware Guard (Real Time Scanner),
Spyware Blaster,
SwatIt


----------



## lavan_joy (May 25, 2004)

Install Norton Internet security t block the online viruses when using internet.


----------



## leech (May 25, 2004)

spybot is good and the remaining also what you said are good. but then they are not able to catch all spyware or trojans like the very powerful Boss EveryWare. I heard that only xcleaner can clean that keylogger. Actually there is no one spyware or trojan software that can clean them all.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

leech said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any idea about which would be the best
> Trojan and worm scanner and fixer.
> 
> I have norton 2004 but just want to check if there is any other software better than that. Also is it really necessary to install something else if you have norton anti virus???



I use Symantec Corporate Anti Virus ver 9 and I think this is really good.

There is a nice freeware Trojan/Virus/Worm scanner from McAfee named Stinger check it out here...

*vil.nai.com/vil/stinger/

They update Stinger often so keep checking for latest versions.


----------



## funlove (Jun 20, 2004)

hey guy why not use Anty Ghost buster. it is good software.
download it from www.antiy.net


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 20, 2004)

Another vote for Stinger .. 
and you should try Panda too .. its second only to Norton ... 
*www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm


----------



## super_ferrari (Jun 22, 2004)

I used to like Norton but now it sux. Norton is the best Anti-Virus software but then it goofs when it scans any program packed with Bart's FSG(fast small good) packer. One of the best free packers. And yes it's misused to pack viruses. And when Norton finds a clean program packed with FSG it gives you a false alarm "Bloodhound.W32.EP"   :roll: ...wow and it's the best AV..lol..Symantec and thier $hit AV..it's a fault in thier heuristics and they can't fix it :roll: 

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

*yes yes yeshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

why dont u use The Cleaner?

get it frm 
	
	



```
www.moosoft.com
```


----------



## [deXter] (Jun 24, 2004)

> I used to like Norton but now it sux. Norton is the best Anti-Virus software but then it goofs when it scans any program packed with Bart's FSG(fast small good) packer. One of the best free packers. And yes it's misused to pack viruses. And when Norton finds a clean program packed with FSG it gives you a false alarm "Bloodhound.W32.EP" Rolling Eyes ...wow and it's the best AV..lol..Symantec and thier $hit AV..it's a fault in thier heuristics and they can't fix it



Like I can say the exact same thing about the AV that you use ferrari.. Remember? dex_daschund ??


----------



## super_ferrari (Jun 24, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Like I can say the exact same thing about the AV that you use ferrari.. Remember? dex_daschund ??



 hi dexy,
I knew you wud say that but then Norton is big software. The FSG problem was submitted to Norton but they have admitted that they can't fix it. On the contrary some russians groups have already made a tool that hides FSG from Norton 
And I won't mind AVG giving me false alarms. After all its free but what about Norton ? 

*[EDIT]* And the most funniest part is that the Author BArt send them the tutorial on unpacking his latest release i.e FSG 2.0  coz they cudn't unpack it 

Regards,


----------



## abdulabby (Jun 25, 2004)

I think Trend Micro is the best antivirus and trojan scanner


----------



## medpal (Jun 25, 2004)

norton av is good but a little heavy on resources.

avg is good free av software.

you need additional security than that.

firewall : ZA free, Sygate personal

spyware removal : spybot S & D, Adaware

keep these 4 updated and you are very much secure.

right now i am trying zone alarm security suite with av it is good, fast and thorough as good as norton, but takes a hell lot of time to startup.


----------



## aadipa (Jun 25, 2004)

wanna check ur system's firewall 
then visit 

*grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2

check for common ports and messenger spam


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Jun 25, 2004)

use norton antivirus with internt security.........wont let a fly thru!!


----------



## aadipa (Jun 25, 2004)

NIS users (or any other firewall) please visit 

*grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 

check for common ports and messenger spam

do put ur results here

btw u should desable access to port 135 to everyone. only trusted IPs, like ur friends in LAN who won't harm u, should be allowed to access it

i am posting it again because it is important about ur security


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 25, 2004)

Nobody advised Nod32 yet ..??? 
*www.nod32.com/home/home.htm

and try Panda Titanium tooo .. 
*www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan/


----------



## anusoni (Jul 4, 2004)

McAfee Antivirus Pro 8.0 Blocks Anything, from viruses trojans to spyware !!


----------



## #/bin/sh (Jul 4, 2004)

www.nai.com


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 5, 2004)

I just found this link here .. 

*netfiles.uiuc.edu/ehowes/www/trojans/tr-tests.htm


----------



## lajs (Aug 1, 2004)

@it_wasnt_me


this page is nt updated?????????


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Aug 1, 2004)

two very good ANTI-TROJAN programs :

Trojan Defense Suite  &  Trojan Hunter;Try them.
download their trials from
*tds.diamondcs.com.au/ ( for Trojan Defense Suite )
*www.misec.net/trojanhunter/ ( for Trojan Hunter )


----------



## lajs (Aug 1, 2004)

is ZA FREEWARE????


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah ..Zone Alarm lite is freeware .. 
and the page I linked above was meant to tell you about Trojan Defence Suite .. which Andrew has posted afterwards ..


----------



## techie_it (Aug 2, 2004)

*SpyBot*

i  use SPYBOT....to  a great  extent its stoppped......u  can  check that out....its easy  to  use tooo...
check the site..
*security.kolla.de
Keep


----------



## lajs (Aug 2, 2004)

@INDYAN 
webroots spysweeper  is freeware but updation is done only for paid members

is there any for that to obtain free update???/


----------

